

All-caps in legal texts: make it small-caps - ilyabirman
http://ilyabirman.net/meanwhile/all/legal-all-caps/

======
thomasbk
If I remember correctly, it's not some arbitrary choice of the lawyers, but it
can be required by law (under some interpretations?)

You should check with the lawyers if tampering with font size or spacing does
not go against the reasons for using caps in the first place.

Edit: The reason this is done is the "Conspicuous" part at
<http://www.law.cornell.edu/ucc/1/1-201.html> \-- note in particular "
Language in the body of a form is "conspicuous" if it is in larger or other
contrasting type or color" -- your solution makes the capslock text _smaller_
than the normal text, which would possibly invalidate it. But, of course,
IANAL, which is also why I don't tamper with my lawyers' texts without
checking with them.

~~~
malandrew
You can use bold-faced text instead of all caps. If you have a true bold
typeface (instead of applying a bold faux effect), then this will look nicer
to read.

------
FlyingAvatar
Did your A/B testing lead you to the conclusion that the all caps text in your
legal docs was losing signups?

